

Aaron Swartz: A week later & still more questions then answers - kh1411
http://themoderatevoice.com/173889/aaron-swartz-a-week-later-and-still-more-questions-than-answers/

======
kh1411
I think Aaron's legacy will be following a path he seemed to predict in his
blog "legacy...trying to do things that change the system instead of following
it". This isn't anymore about the details of what Aaron did or didn't do in
his lifetime, but instead what should be done to change the systems that his
actions helped highlight needing an overhaul.

Like prosecutorial overreach (not just about Aaron's but also the many other
lesser known souls caught in it). And changes to CFAA & access to academic
writings to be shared with the world etc.

To be honest these weren't on my radar until Aaron died, but since then, the
more I've read on the subject and on his life & blog (as he said let curiosity
lead you), I am willing to take a stand & fight for reform.

Gotta say his writing is insightful, and as in this example, kind of prophetic
(I think). I'm glad it will be around on the web for years to come.
<http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/legacy>

